# Pizza



## gewatts (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi

I'm a bit confused. Why is it that people say pizza sends your bloods high? I thought fatty foods were meant to release sugar slowly.


----------



## bev (Feb 27, 2010)

gewatts said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a bit confused. Why is it that people say pizza sends your bloods high? I thought fatty foods were meant to release sugar slowly.



Hi,
What happens is that when you inject for the pizza there is a 'peak' of insulin after approx 2 hours - but the pizza is still trying to be digested and is very slow because of the fat and so the pizza carries on digesting for 5 or 6 hours after you have injected - so it has missed the peak and there isnt enough insulin in the body to sort it out 5 or 6 hours later - so you will get high levels as they have 'missed' each other. So, what you can do on injections is give 2 injections. The first at the beginning of the meal (usually half the amount) and then wait for either the 2 or 3 hour mark depending on what levels your finding and then give the rest of the insulin - this helps to spread it out over the 5 or 6 hours that it takes to digest the pizza. This is even easier to do on a pump as you can give very small increments over whatever hours you like and there is a constant drip of insulin going in - the trick is to have the right amount trickling in - so you have to play with dual waves etc - hence the 'big nights in' experiments!

I hope i havent confused you - i find it hard to explain!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2010)

It's a good explanation Bev. I split my injections and got good results. I think that we also found that supermarket pizzas digested somewhat quicker than takeaway - possibly less fat involved?


----------



## Steff (Feb 27, 2010)

think ill delete my post then , sorry for butting in .


----------



## bev (Feb 27, 2010)

Northerner said:


> It's a good explanation Bev. I split my injections and got good results. I think that we also found that supermarket pizzas digested somewhat quicker than takeaway - possibly less fat involved?



Thanks Northey,
I suspect the reason for the difference is that takeaway pizzas are normally very thick bases as its such a cheap ingredient and the shop bought ones are normally a thinner type base. I may be wrong of course!Bev


----------



## gewatts (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. We were at Pizza Hut. Decided to give some insulin part way through the meal and some at the end as we were there quite a long time. Unfortunately she had 3 hypos yesterday ( inc at bedtime after meal) and was feeling sick. Bloods shot up a lot in the night but woke up at 13.2. Still feeling sick so must have a bug.


----------

